# Regarding Job Search Visa



## Athy (2 mo ago)

Hi, 
I launched EOI for NZ Skilled migration category visa. It was specified that those who don't have skilled employment in NZ will be granted a job search visa and resident visa will be deferred. Is this implemented? 
If so, is there any possibility to take the family with me?


----------



## inhots (3 mo ago)

Athy said:


> Hi,
> I launched EOI for NZ Skilled migration category visa. It was specified that those who don't have skilled employment in NZ will be granted a job search visa and resident visa will be deferred. Is this implemented?
> If so, is there any possibility to take the family with me?


Hi, can't take your family with you first. Once you get a job and submit related docs your family can join


----------



## Athy (2 mo ago)

inhots said:


> Hi, can't take your family with you first. Once you get a job and submit related docs your family can join


Than


----------



## Athy (2 mo ago)

Thank you. Can they get visitor visa to travel with me? I am the primary applicant and I have a baby so it's mandatory for me to take them


----------

